# New to Kayak fishing



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello all...I decided to purchase a kayak last week and I am quite anxious to get it out on the creek (though I'm not stupid enough to do it now). I will be adding an extra rod holder with the help of a friend so that I can troll while paddling, but since I have never really done this before, I was curious if those who kayak a bit for fishing if they would be willing to share some tips or advice.

I will primarily be using this on BWC, mostly south of Three Creeks. When wading, if the water isn't high, the flow does not seem overpowering, so I _think_ I'd be able to paddle both directions. That said, I have literally never kayaked before (flat bottom boat that I row...yes) and I'm curious if folks think it would be a good idea to find a fairly small and quiet lake to practice first (say, Hargus) or how they approached their first time.

Secondarily, I tend to bring too many things with me, so I'm curious how others limit their tackle they take. I'm normally a crankbait and swimbait kind of guy, though I am determined to learn some finesse this year, particularly jigs, but I don't necessarily think I need to take them all with me.

Any words of wisdom will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Tie a rope to the front end and be prepared to drag it over shallow riffle areas if your going to be fishing in the rivers around here. Be prepared to have to get wet.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I use a series of the Plano Guide series tackle boxes and have them organized by targeted species and/or type of tackle. For example, one box has largemouth hooks, weights, and plastics and another has deep diving crankbaits I use for walleye, while yet another has swim baits, bobbers, and jigs that I use for Saugeye and Crappie.

A big part of kayak fishing is having a plan of action and executing that plan. You want to have your route mapped out, the structure you intend to hit, and how you intend to get a hook in front of a fish. Therefore, before you leave home, you know what tackle you need to take with you. With that said, you should also have an audible in your plan (if this doesn't work then this), which could add another box to your bag for the day.

It is important to stay organized and limit the amount of gear you have on your yak. Keeping a cleaner deck surface and knowing exactly where everything is will make you a more efficient angler.

I regularly fish big lakes, like Erie, from my kayak which is an entirely different animal than the rivers and creeks we have in our state. I have very little experience on the flows of Ohio, so I won't offer you advice in that regard.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Make sure the life jack is comfortable. Take your Kayak out w/o fishing equip and get the feel for it. I was very surprised when I first got into a kayak.. It all becomes second nature after awhile.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Dovans said:


> Make sure the life jack is comfortable. Take your Kayak out w/o fishing equip and get the feel for it. I was very surprised when I first got into a kayak.. It all becomes second nature after awhile.


This is what I was figuring to do--make sure I can make it go first. I'm told it's a fun trip even without fishing and nice for the shoulders to boot.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

If you don’t already have a PFD, here is a nice discussion of options:

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/recommendations-on-pfd.314828/


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wear your PFD and don’t go alone on moving water until you have some experience and the water warms up. I’d advise to float with someone your first few times if at all possible. Wear your PFD!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Baloogala, there's a bunch of a knucklheads that kayak the bwc and bdc. You can go with us anytime. Message me or Bubbagon.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Baloogala, there is much good paddling in the Central Ohio area. The Mid-Ohio Regional Planning Commission has put a lot of effort into mapping and developing local access points for paddling but *dangit* I can't find the right search terms to look that up.

I suggest you travel a bit up to Griggs, Oshay, Delaware, Alum, and Hoover, and go poking up into the headwaters where the powerboats don't go and you're in the riffles and pools. Try scouting them before you try to fish them.

I recently put together a list of ODNR fishing maps of lakes in the Scioto watershed here: 

https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...a8329359659eOrdmpXl/fosrmaptable_w_topos.html

My friend has a white canoe which we have paddled since the 1980s. We named it Beluga but he consistently mis-pronounces that as Boogala.










Go get wet.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

crittergitter said:


> Baloogala, there's a bunch of a knucklheads that kayak the bwc and bdc. You can go with us anytime. Message me or Bubbagon.


I will do that, sir! Thank you so much!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

RiparianRanger said:


> If you don’t already have a PFD, here is a nice discussion of options:
> 
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/recommendations-on-pfd.314828/


I do already have a PFD and have no interest in not wearing it. As the old Byrds (Bob Dylan, really?) song says "I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now." I realize I'm not as good as I used to be and certainly a bit wiser and won't take too many foolish chances. I want to see my kids have kids, so yeah.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

FOSR said:


> Baloogala, there is much good paddling in the Central Ohio area. The Mid-Ohio Regional Planning Commission has put a lot of effort into mapping and developing local access points for paddling but *dangit* I can't find the right search terms to look that up.
> 
> I suggest you travel a bit up to Griggs, Oshay, Delaware, Alum, and Hoover, and go poking up into the headwaters where the powerboats don't go and you're in the riffles and pools. Try scouting them before you try to fish them.
> 
> ...


My name comes from a nickname that a guy I used to know in Crum, WV, gave me--Samalifagus Baloogala. I have no idea where it comes from, but it's an easy one to use for forums and whatnot.

It is my intent to make sure I know what I'm doing before I get too busy with the paddle.


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Like Dovans said get comfortable before trying to fish. Test the tipping point. You don't want to find out the hard way reaching for a fish. Definitely get some rod holders, paddle leash and one of the best things I put on mine is a anchor trolley. Always wear your pfd and do a few test runs to see how long it takes to paddle a stretch you don't want to be on the water in the dark unplanned. There is a lot but you will figure out how you like your setup


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

Govbarney said:


> Tie a rope to the front end and be prepared to drag it over shallow riffle areas if your going to be fishing in the rivers around here. Be prepared to have to get wet.


Agreed with these, and remember to wear life jacket. Enjoy yourself on the water.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

The theme I'm picking up is "don't overestimate yourself. Wear a life jacket." It's funny, I used to swim in the Ohio River when I was younger--my uncle had a nice boat and I used to water ski when I was a kid--and I hated it. Today, I wouldn't do it without, ever.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I did BWC on my kayak (once) and did a return on the same flow, the cfs was low and I have to say it was a challenge in some spots plus I had to drag on two area: both were narrow and semi-shallow resulting in fast flow. I would suggest if possible look for shallow areas to first attempt and get a feel for it. I was in the same situation 3 years ago, did canoe and row boats for years and then got my first kayak. Always remember that anything that is NOT attached or cannot float has the potential to fall/drop in the water (like my mobile phone couple years ago  ). In the end, I prefer lakes over creeks with my kayak (nothing like Erie though, I will pass on that).


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

The primary reason that I'm going to do BWC is that I live very, very close and have several places to put in--and I do pretty well down this way. I'm just thinking about taking it to Hargus or something similar to get a feel on how to paddle. I'm also fairly certain that I'll head to Kiser at one point and definitely Belmont near Morristown.

I still intend to wade, too, but looking forward to getting access to some places I haven't gotten to.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey B, here's the USGS gauge for BWC:

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv/?site_no=03228500&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062,72020

from a list here:
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/cur...y=county_cd&sitefile_output_format=html_table


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I live near the Rees gauge...the flow has been somewhat horrific lately.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Watch a couple of you tube videos on paddling technique. If you extend your arms forward you can use your lats and shoulders more with less fatigue than short arming it. Back paddling will turn you faster in current in my opinion. Avoid strainers at all costs. These are places where trees, logs, branches block your path but sometimes the current will try to bring you right through them. If you get trapped up against them it can become dangerous very fast. I always kept a change of clothes in a dry bag and a lighter to start a fire early in the year. Be safe!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Mac, I had honestly not considered being directed toward trees, etc., until you brought it up. There is a particular spot that I suspect is a honey hole that is set up that way. I've not been able to wade to it and the bank is not conducive to foot access.

The nice thing about being a backpacker is that there is some crossover here, based on the dry bag idea.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They call them strainers and keepers for a reason. 
Be very cautious around them. Otherwise, have fun!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks...yeah, I had no idea, but this is why I ask questions. I don't know everything and it's a good thing to learn from others' experience.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Baloogala...I fish the lower BWC a lot, once you think your ready hit me up.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Will do...I'm hoping to get to a lake soon to make sure I can do this without falling out. My issue this year is that I have a pretty random schedule. In addition to working a M-F job, I'm our church's youth pastor, and I'm in grad school. I suspect that many times I'll be able to go will be planned pretty far in advance or very spontaneous.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

No problem. I can go on pretty short notice my job is really flexible, city job with lots of comp time.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I am planning on getting a kayak soon, so i have been watching this thread. What about the type of anchor (to use with trolley system) and footwear? I am thinking of:
$50 Crocs™ Swiftwater Sandals 
$14 Foldable 3.5 lb galvanized anchor
I currently wade rivers and plan to kayak the same, but will try reservoirs and lakes too.


----------



## Chad Buckleberry (May 25, 2017)

First time out you should probably hit a calm lake like you've mentioned. It'll help you get a feel for the kayak before getting into moving water. It's a lot different on a creek or river, but the Big Walnut is a great place to learn with a bunch of fun stretches for kayak fishing.
As far as gear goes, its defintely a good idea to pack efficiently. The trick I use is to pack two medium size plastic trays - one on each side of the seat. This keeps them out of the way and allows for quick, easy access to plenty of jig heads, cranks, spinners, hooks, weights etc. All organized depending on strategy on that day. Also, I use the storage compartment between my legs for soft plastics. You can fit a lot of soft plastics here if it's available on your setup, and again, the storage is out of the way, yet quick and easy to get to. I put a pack of extra supplies I think will be useful - but not necessary for immediate access - in the additional storage, front or back. I'm starting out on a low budget, bare bones, Field and Stream kayak but this method has met my my needs for stowing and accessing gear on the creek/river.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

One thing about exploring the headwaters of the reservoirs is, you can start on calm water and go upstream until you're above lake level and in moving water. Try putting in at Bellpoint and going up the Scioto, it's beautiful up there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've never worn crocs in any environment, but when you are in/on a creek/river there will be pea sized gravel. It will get under your feet with sandals and the like. I usually wear an old ratty pair of tennis shoes or some water shoes, basically rubber with ultra fine mesh.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

1) You're on a boat, sunscreen and water in the summer is a must (how many of us have thrown the yak in the back of the truck at 5pm and then paddled around for 3 more hours without a gatorade after a full day of work) 

2) It's better to get dumped early if you're headed towards an impassable strainer, don't wait until you're up against it with the kayak and all your gear to get in your way, feet down river! 

3) After high water flows, be prepared for potential course changes in the river 

4) Depending on the type of kayak you have, practice deep water re-entry. It's a necessary survival skill if you go out to bigger water. (get dumped out in the ocean and you'll soon find out how a leisurely paddle can become an OMG moment) Ask me how I know...

5) Kayaking is frickin' awesome! Congrats on the purchase, basic safety and all that, but most of all, now you have super awesome shallow water access to places a lot of people do not.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

cheezemm2 said:


> 1) You're on a boat, sunscreen and water in the summer is a must (how many of us have thrown the yak in the back of the truck at 5pm and then paddled around for 3 more hours without a gatorade after a full day of work)
> 
> 2) It's better to get dumped early if you're headed towards an impassable strainer, don't wait until you're up against it with the kayak and all your gear to get in your way, feet down river!
> 
> ...



As far as limiting gear, determine species specific trip versus catch all. If I'm going after pike/smallies, it's a much different setup than channels/flatheads. If you're going to go combo trip, plan on taking more, but you'll get a feel for how much you really need. I don't think I ever take more than 5 of a bait unless it packs down easily (and gets messed up by fish) I might take 5-10 jig heads with various twisters and other plastics, a few spinners and some small cranks and some top water on most days.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Specktur said:


> I am planning on getting a kayak soon, so i have been watching this thread. What about the type of anchor (to use with trolley system) and footwear? I am thinking of:
> $50 Crocs™ Swiftwater Sandals
> $14 Foldable 3.5 lb galvanized anchor
> I currently wade rivers and plan to kayak the same, but will try reservoirs and lakes too.


My advice is PLEASE do not use a foldable, grappling style, or anything that will "catch" as an anchor in moving water.
When an anchor gets lodged in fast moving water, it will IMMEDIATELY start pulling your kayak under water. It can be a very dangerous situation.
We all use a 3# rubber coated dumbbell from Walmart. They don't "catch". And our theory is that if three pounds won't hold you, then you're trying to anchor in too swift of water.

Here's an old video about accessories. Some doesn't apply to sit-on-tops, but it addresses anchors at the 2:20 mark.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Last piece of advice, if you happen to be unfortunate enough to get swept into a strainer, you have to do what is completely unnatural. You need to lean TOWARDS the strainer and climb onto it. If you lean away from it, you're likely to get pinned in your boat from the force of the water.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In all my years of canoe experience, I've never been caught in strainers. I've never heard of that term before reading this thread. But I've seen them and recognized the danger of having the current pin the watercraft - while we're at it let's add the possibility of flooded thorny brambles etc. making it much less fun to perform any kind of recovery.

My worst boating accident was in a canoe on the Scioto south of Columbus, and it was just a sway and a slosh that was enough to kill a camera. One time on the Whetstone fork of Delaware we off-loaded everything from the canoe, took it wading out in the the shallow channel and rolled it to scrub it off.

I have never worn a PFD but I'm ready to change that. I am not a particularly good swimmer but I am confident enough to survive and if that means my stuff goes away with the boat, so be it. First things first. I can swim to a destination in calm water, assuming I have no bottom to stand on, and if I'm in moving water I'll swim toward something to hold on to.

In the canoe, I tend to keep my stuff secured. I usually bring my "messenger bag" with whatever I want in it, and I keep the pockets zippered shut and, secure the strap to one of the crossbars via a carbiner clip. If the canoe rolls, everything is connected.

Note to camera and cell phone users: There is a difference between "water resistant" and "water proof"


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

This is why I appreciate this site...I figured I could ask for a vague "best practices" and certainly get that, plus several things I had not considered before. I did get the kayak because I did find a couple places I want to try to hit that I think are very good but have no true bank access to wade--either because of private property or because the bank was high and nearly vertical. Plus, one spot that I did very well at this past year is probably a honey hole, but I can't walk close enough to it to cast well (the water gets too deep right next to the flat), so I figure a kayak will help.

I particularly love the idea of the 3 lb weight. I had not thought of something like that before, nor the fact that if you "over anchor," particularly in current, you can really get yourself into trouble.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

OGF is all about helping each other. The more you hang out here, the more you'll see that.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, I read a lot on here (I'm actually going back several years in the forum to pick up other things), but rarely post because I'm not sure what I can offer. I have yet to figure out the winter fishing and I've not figured out the finesses stuff--I like to cast and crank, really, though I've been modifying. I caught more smallmouth last year than ever before, but it was nearly impossible not to since I really didn't start targeting them until late 2016 (I hooked my first by surprise and was addicted from then on). I'm understanding more and more what is helpful about a report, but not sure how to ask a good question sometimes. I'm reading a book about being more strategic on hitting a hole ("The Last Smallmouth," got it very cheap for my kindle) and I'm going to use it this year. I bought a thermometer to get temp readings, I'm going to keep a better log, and so on.

I'd love to be able to have somebody more expert look at some of the places I want to hit to see what they think, but at the same time I know if you give up too many spots, you can't fish them (always too many people or too much trash). Yet, this site has been extraordinarily helpful even when I've not contributed well.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

The stated anchor advice about swift water is great, but if you're fishing for larger species in flat/slower water, you will need to carry a heavier weight or grabbing anchor to give yourself some leverage over the fish, otherwise you're going for a ride. Here's the result of a 10lb coated plate weight (maybe a dumbbell would've held better) that couldn't stand up to where this flathead wanted to go! I would not be comfortable getting dragged into speed lanes or shipping lanes, so just prepare if you decide to eventually hit bigger water. This was a stationary barge, but you'd be surprised how many spiders I fought while fighting this fish.

*Note, this was my first yak (an otter) and when I had hair.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Let me know when you're ready to go after sharks! Kayaks are very capable craft! This is a picture of running baits out into the Atlantic.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

cheezemm2 said:


> Let me know when you're ready to go after sharks! Kayaks are very capable craft! This is a picture of running baits out into the Atlantic.
> 
> Sharks will definitely improve your ability to get back in your kayak should you happen to fall out


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

cheezemm2 said:


> 1) You're on a boat, sunscreen and water in the summer is a must (how many of us have thrown the yak in the back of the truck at 5pm and then paddled around for 3 more hours without a gatorade after a full day of work)
> 
> 2) It's better to get dumped early if you're headed towards an impassable strainer, don't wait until you're up against it with the kayak and all your gear to get in your way, feet down river!
> 
> ...


In all honesty, I'm mostly going to be on BWC and sometimes the Scioto (though Alum Creek near Three Creeks is likely, too), and a couple of small lakes--Kiser and Belmont, though the fish I catch at both anymore are pretty small.

That doesn't mean I haven't thought about having to get back into the kayak if I fall out. I anxious to try it, but the nearest gauge to me is over 6 feet now, when it's normally around 2 or so.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

cheezemm2 said:


> The stated anchor advice about swift water is great, but if you're fishing for larger species in flat/slower water, you will need to carry a heavier weight or grabbing anchor to give yourself some leverage over the fish, otherwise you're going for a ride. Here's the result of a 10lb coated plate weight (maybe a dumbbell would've held better) that couldn't stand up to where this flathead wanted to go! I would not be comfortable getting dragged into speed lanes or shipping lanes, so just prepare if you decide to eventually hit bigger water. This was a stationary barge, but you'd be surprised how many spiders I fought while fighting this fish.
> 
> *Note, this was my first yak (an otter) and when I had hair.


I used to waterski on the Ohio River when I was much younger. No, I do not want to get caught up in a barge in a kayak, but it's extremely unlikely I'd head there anyway. I've only ever caught one fish out of the Ohio, a carp...I don't do well on much larger bodies of water.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Baloogala said:


> That doesn't mean I haven't thought about having to get back into the kayak if I fall out. I anxious to try it, but the nearest gauge to me is over 6 feet now, when it's normally around 2 or so.


Do yourself a favor ans start reading the gauges with the CFS and not the height. It will lead to you having a better sense of the volume of water on all flows.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Bubbagon said:


> Do yourself a favor ans start reading the gauges with the CFS and not the height. It will lead to you having a better sense of the volume of water on all flows.


Gotcha. I've seen the volume, but unless I'm down there, it's hard to correlate for me.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

FOSR thanks for the list of maps! Very useful.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 31, 2015)

North part of Alum Creek is great - slow moving water and no wake zone.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Baloogala said:


> Gotcha. I've seen the volume, but unless I'm down there, it's hard to correlate for me.


Each instance your down there or wading, make a note of your comfort level regarding speed / strength of water. With time you should be able to get an idea on which CFS your comfortable with, plus remember on stretches that get narrower downstream the strength/speed increases. The portion of BWC I took had one narrow section making it look like a mini-whitewater rafting section (it was fun but lessons learned on approach).


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a fantastic idea, Rey. Thanks!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Not for nothing, I've floated BWC plenty of times. And twice, during the float, the CFS went from 100-200 cfs to well over 2,000-3,000. 
That water can come up CRAZY quickly. We had to hustle both times to get to the takeout in one piece.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Bubbagon said:


> Not for nothing, I've floated BWC plenty of times. And twice, during the float, the CFS went from 100-200 cfs to well over 2,000-3,000.
> That water can come up CRAZY quickly. We had to hustle both times to get to the takeout in one piece.


Sounds like I should always have a backup plan, huh? That's interesting.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Baloogala said:


> Sounds like I should always have a backup plan, huh? That's interesting.


Maybe. But worse comes to worst you can just grab your yak and head up the bank. Figure it all out later.
I don't want to make everything sound dangerous. It's not. But there are inherent things to just be aware of and subsequently make good choices. And BWC is one of those flows that are dam controlled that can rise very quickly.
But by and large, most of Ohio's streams are fairly benign.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Bubbagon said:


> Maybe. But worse comes to worst you can just grab your yak and head up the bank. Figure it all out later.
> I don't want to make everything sound dangerous. It's not. But there are inherent things to just be aware of and subsequently make good choices. And BWC is one of those flows that are dam controlled that can rise very quickly.
> But by and large, most of Ohio's streams are fairly benign.


I guess I had not considered how quickly it could rise due to the dams, but I suppose I should have. Last year, there was a day my son and I waded a couple of sections, then went back the next day to find it roughly 3 feet higher.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

-Watch out for speed boaters on unlimited hp lakes

-practice getting in and out of the kayak in calm shallow water

-use a flag and/or wear bright colors on unlimited hp lakes

-Check out inflatable pfds, feels like you're wearing nothing

-get some rain pants and a rain coat when water temp is chilly, you'll splash some water in the yak from paddling

-try some minimalist trips where you just take a pole or two and a small bag of gear

-make sure to register the yak and get your stickers, game wardens will check

-remember all kayakers are just "between swims", it took me 8 years but I finally got capsized in 4+ foot waves on Mosquito lake a couple years ago.

-bring more water than you think you'll need and get a lifestraw


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Be Like Water said:


> -Watch out for speed boaters on unlimited hp lakes
> 
> -practice getting in and out of the kayak in calm shallow water
> 
> ...


I have zero interest in paddling on an unlimited HP lake whatsoever. I actually tried it (my kayak) out yesterday...I wore my waders which was somewhat clunky, but boy did I splash water in my boat! Took one pole, but hardly fished. The main thing is that I forgot to bring some water with me. By the time I was done I was quite parched.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

sub'd to this thread


----------



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

Baloogala - Don't know what kind of waders you wear but I'm very hesitant to wear those on my kayak. I imagine if I fell out in anything more than 5' of water with my waders on I would sink like a stone. 

I'm going to try some cold weather kayaking at hoover tomorrow. First trip this year, but I can't contain myself anymore.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I wear waders in my yak all the time. No worries as I'm on streams that are shallow and the bank is never too far away.
And not for nothing, the waders filling up and causing you to sink is a myth. Water weighs exactly as much as water. Neutral buoyancy. I've had it happen to me while duck hunting a few times and I definitely did NOT sink.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Sabatino925 said:


> Baloogala - Don't know what kind of waders you wear but I'm very hesitant to wear those on my kayak. I imagine if I fell out in anything more than 5' of water with my waders on I would sink like a stone.
> 
> I'm going to try some cold weather kayaking at hoover tomorrow. First trip this year, but I can't contain myself anymore.


Yeah, after doing so I figured it was a bad idea. It was sort of hard to get out when I needed to. I think I have some rain gear (a bit too big) somewhere in the garage, though.

Yeah...I'm anxious to get back out.


----------

